# Sound knistert/knackt



## Vectus (11. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich weiß, wenn man den Titel liest, denkt man: "Oh mein Gott, es gibt schon 100 Themen mit dem Thema." Leider hilft mir nichts. 

Ich habe auf allen Ton-Ausgängen dieses knistern und knacken (Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer, TV über HDMI).
Das kuriose ist aber, dass es nach etwa 5-10min wieder normal wird.
Treiber habe ich auch schon komplett reinstalliert. Alle Funkgeräte (Telefon, Handy, usw. habe ich aus dem Raum verbannt). 
Mit den Lautsprechern kann es ja nichts zu tun haben, sonst wären nur diese von dem Problem betroffen.

Mein PC:
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Intel i5 3570k + Noctua NH-D14
Sapphire HD7870
be Quiet Straight Power E8 (580W)
120GB SSD
1TB HDD
8GB RAM (Corsair Vengeance LP White)

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Danke


----------



## Diavel (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

als erstes würde ich mal ein Programm namens Latency checker probieren. Mach damit mal nen paar Minuten Testlauf.

Grüße


----------



## Vectus (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich den Ethernet Treiber aus bzw. einschalte, dann habe ich starke Ausschläge. Was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Vectus (12. Mai 2012)

Habe speziell den treiber nochmal reinstalliert.. aber hilft nicht...


----------



## Vectus (14. Mai 2012)

Habe ich etwas nicht gemacht, was das Problem beseitigen könnte?


----------



## Takeda (16. Mai 2012)

Latencys sollten hier nicht für knistern und knacken zuständig sein, eher für "hängen" weil das problem hatte ich mal. Du benutzt ja wie's aussieht den onboard-chip. Vllt. ahst du einfach das problem, dass der so schlecht magnetisch abgeschirmt is, dass er von einem nebenstehendem Bauteil magnetismus abbekommt, der nunmal entsteht, wenn strom durch einen leiter fliesst. (mal kopfhörer aufsetzen, ganz laut machen und durch den browser scrollen, erinnert an 56k-modems) ich würde mal sagen das is baulich bedingt. Is das board ganz neu, und seit anfang an das problem schon da?


----------



## Vectus (17. Mai 2012)

Ja, das Board ist neu und war von Anfang an da. Also was soll ich tun? Hersteller anschreiben?

Ich habe jetzt gerade sogar das Problem obwohl der PC schon länger läuft. Sonst habe ich es nur kurz nach dem Hochfahren für 5-10min.

Ich muss dazu sagen, auch wenn der Onboard LAN-Chip ausgeschaltet ist, habe ich das problem.


----------



## nerro18 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem . Nachdem ich die DDR 3 Bausteine dann in die slots A2 und B2 gepackt habe und die Cl´s sowie auch den takt korrekt eingestellt hab, ist das problem insoweit minimierts dass es kaum mehr wahrnehmbar ist. Hoffe das hilft dir mfg.


----------



## Spring (3. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen, 

Habe das gleiche Problem wie Vectus. Habe auch fast die geliche Hardware und ihn erst gestern neu zusammengebaut. Also irgend etwas scheint die Onboard Soundkarte zu stören. Es ist ein knistern, die Bässe werden nicht klar dargestellt. Es hört sich an wie aus eine Blechbüchse. Habe auch eine alte Soundkarte eingesteckt die funktioniert gut. Der rest des System funktioniert auch ohne probleme. 
Auf der Asrock Seite wird für diese Board der Corsair Vengeance Ram nicht offiziell unterstützt. Und wenn es bei nerro geholfen hat etwas am Ram zu verändern könnte es daran liegen, zumal Vectus und ich den gleichen Ram haben und scheinbar das gleiche Problem.
Kann der Ram die Tonqualität verändern ? Habe den Ram auch in den A2, B2 slots stecken.

Grüße Josh


Mein PC:
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Intel i5 3570k + Thermalright Macho
Gigabyte 670 GTX OC Windforce 
Coolermaster GX (750W)
120GB SSD M4 Crucial
8GB RAM (Corsair Vengeance) 8-8-8-24


----------



## Xylezz (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du eine alte Soundkarte hast die die Tonausgabe übernehmen kann und das ohne Probleme klappt wieso willst du unbedingt den Onboardkram zum laufen bringen?


----------



## Spring (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Xylezz,

Naja es wird Platz weggenommen. Das ist ja ein neues Board und etwas komisch wenn da schon was nicht funktionuert? Vielleicht ist es auch nicht das board sondern ein anderer faktor.
Ich hab ja auch Geld für leistung bezahlt die ich nicht bekomme. Habe auch schon die latency überprüft, die war okay.


----------



## Xylezz (3. Juni 2012)

Hm was für eine alte Soundkarte hast du denn?
Es ist nämlich sehr gut möglich das die alte Karte deutlich besseren Sound produziert als der Realtek-Chip 

Hast du denn auch schonmal die Treiber etc neu installiert?


----------

